

Larry Page’s First Year As Google CEO - AndrewDucker
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/04/opinion-levy-page-first-year/

======
SirensOfTitan
I'm not particularly happy with Page's focus on "social." Google Plus
shouldn't exist.

~~~
hm8
Well, do be really honest, I don't think there is much choice in the matter.
With search engines and people focusing so much on personalization google
would be left far behind if it doesn't have the friends' data to recommend you
some place. It is, I agree, in its nascent stage at the moment and you would
never know when it might get big. But whenever it does happen, google doesn't
want to find itself lost and hence the focus on "social". Without social,
google is just a search engine from early 21st century; with it, one of the
leaders in the dot-com world.

The facebook's valuation and ad model speaks for the importance of social.
Additionally, social is the thing where a customer would keep coming back to
you just like e-mail.

------
reneherse
Has the quality of writing on Wired.com always been about that of a more
poorly edited Time magazine or am I just finally waking up to it?

~~~
rdl
It depends highly on the author of the specific article. The lower bound is
indeed pretty low. The great articles
(<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html>) are excellent.

ArsTechnica has been impressing me more and more, recently.

